# John Deere 410 vs John Deere 530 balers



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm selling my square balers and going to buy a round baler. Im looking at a John Deere 410 and 530 balers. What are your opinions on these balers?
I only do 30 acres of grass hay a year, on flat land. I only have a 55 hp tractor. Is that enough hp for the 530?
Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

are you aware they make different size bales?4' & 5'wide


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Those are closed throat balers...they will plug up if you rush them at all(you will soon learn not to do that)....and you better make dang sure your hay is popcorn dry or it will wrap the roller ...other than that they are not bad. You should be able to buy one dirt cheap.....or at least here you can.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

They want $800 for the 410 and $1800 for the 530


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Braaaap said:


> They want $800 for the 410 and $1800 for the 530


About right for very good condition....maybe a touch high on the 530.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

I would also check what minimum hp requirement is to run those bailers is. I have a 535 Jd with a 95 hp tractor and would defiantly not want any smaller tractor on it. Where you are only doing 30 acres you might get by but it may be rough on your tractor


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

the specs say minimum hp required for the 530 is 50hp. That's cutting it close with my 55 hp tractor


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Apples and oranges, I know, but...

I ran a Vermeer 605D and an IH 241 (both 6x5 closed throat balers) with my Kubota 5040 (a little less than 50 hp at PTO) with no problems. I could run @5 mpg when baler was taking hay well. You will probably find that a closed throat baler is WAY easier to clog the throat, unless you have never ran an open throat...then not knowing is bliss. Once I got a bale started, it took hay well...until then, I might be off tractor 2-3 times until it did. Hay can be too wet or too dry for it to work optimally. I can clear a field faster with my square baler faster than I can with either the Vermeer or IH balers.

As far as HP, I don't think you would have ANY problems. If you're trying to make baling a faster endeavor...maybe. If you wanna quit lifting and storing squares...they are good.

The closed throat balers can be pretty good balers once you master the learning curve of using one, but are not too forgiving on moisture content which is outside of the sweet spot.

73, Mark


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. I am going to go have a second look at the 530 tomorrow and probably drag it home. 
I would post a pic of the 530 but I have no idea how to!! Im using my apple 6 phone and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Braaaap said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I am going to go have a second look at the 530 tomorrow and probably drag it home.
> I would post a pic of the 530 but I have no idea how to!! Im using my apple 6 phone and I can't figure it out.


Might try uploading your pictures to a photo source like photobucket,com....then copy the URL of the pic and paste it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Braaaap said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I am going to go have a second look at the 530 tomorrow and probably drag it home.
> I would post a pic of the 530 but I have no idea how to!! Im using my apple 6 phone and I can't figure it out.


How long have you been haying?

Few more years and you will be dragging home a 569? Happy haying.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been Haying on my own for 2 years now. Not very long I know but I'm learning!!


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Damn big learning curve to ain't it


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Haha. Sure is!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> Those are closed throat balers...they will plug up if you rush them at all(you will soon learn not to do that)....and you better make dang sure your hay is popcorn dry or it will wrap the roller ...other than that they are not bad. You should be able to buy one dirt cheap.....or at least here you can.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry Mike but JD 530 is open not closed throat very similar to rd balers JD builds today.. I agree 410 is closed throat with only springs for hay tension. 410 also has bottom belts that are high $$$$$$(Run Forest Run). I doubt a 55 hp tractor will successfully pull & make a 5X6 bale if hyd pressure is set to maximum even on level ground but 530 can automatically tie as small as a 3 ft up to 6 ft diameter bale. IMHO there's no comparison of 410 VS 530 except both have green paint & yeller wheels.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OK Jim, thanks for the correction.

Regards, Mike


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Owned a 410 from 1984 to 2002. They are a bit tricky starting a bale. I bought mine at 50 cents on the dollar.. a demo unit. Got it for a weekend trial and Monday the JD Dealer drove down my lane ...and backed up to the baler as if he were going to tow it back to the dealership. I stopped sipping my coffee and went out to meet him. He asked " how did it work"?.. I responded Ok..rather well... and told him I read the operators manual ..especially the section regarding how to start the bale. His response.. and I will never forget it was " nobody reads the manual.. nobody"!!!.

I see Ken Canary from time to time who is now retired ...and we still have a laugh about my purchase of the 410 and my reading the manual.

Read the damn manual before you venture out to bale. All the tricks you need to know have been written down... and start the bale with the windrow in the middle of the pickup...and keep the windrow smaller than the width of the pickup.

So why did I get the new/demo baler for 50 cents on the dollar.. you ask ... because no one reads the manual..no one...


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh I just read Tx Jim's response.. don't listen to what he has to say. I used a 55 pto Hp tractor on the 410 with no problem. In fact I power a discbine with a 55 pto hp tractor when the manufacturer says 65 pto hp.. maybe we all need to take a deep breadth and remind ourselves what the manufacturers and dealers want you to buy vs what is necessary.. John Deere has demonstrated that they don't have your best interests in mind .. only theirs ., to believe otherwise is an exercise in self delusion.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

longmeadow farm said:


> Oh I just read Tx Jim's response.. don't listen to what he has to say. I used a 55 pto Hp tractor on the 410 with no problem.


I think you need to reread what I stated!!!!!!!!! A JD 410 with only spring or springs if updated for bale tension will only make a 4X5 bundle not a 5X6 bale with hyd tension that will be hard nearly as a ROCK on the sides.

I'll quote what I stated!!!!! [/quote] I doubt a 55 hp tractor will successfully pull & make a 5X6 bale if hyd pressure is set to maximum even on level ground but 530 can automatically tie as small as a 3 ft up to 6 ft diameter bale.[/quote]


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Agree that 55 hp is NOT going to do much with a 5 x 6 baler. I have a 95 hp tractor that I pull a 5x6 BR series NH with and it will run out of power if pushed hard. That's without steep terrain, and not running maximum baler pressures. There is a reason manufactures publish minimum hp requirements . . .


----------

